# Fuel injection flow vs HP tables



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

I've compiled the theoretical HP numbers that common sized injectors can support. There are 4 variables: 
Injector flow rating: amount of fuel an injector can flow at 100% duty cycle (wide open) at a specified pressure (3 bar is assumed) 
Relative fuel pressure at injector: The fuel pressure the system is set to minus any effects from boost or vacuum. 
Duty cycle: the percentage time the ecu signals the injector to be open. Depending on which injectors and who you ask, maximum should be less than 80 or 90%. 
Brake Specific Fuel Consumption: the amount of fuel the engine burns to make one (crank)horsepower for 1 hour in pounds/hour. This is the "unknown" variable. I have included values form .45 (really, really excellent) to .60 (mediocre). I don't believe any value lower than .45 for a 1.8T, BUT some people would disagree with that. 
There is no question that the equation from which these values are calculated is accurate. (HP= Injector Flow*Duty Cycle*# injectors/BSFC) What can be questioned are the variables- what is actual fuel pressure? Do the injectors really flow at their rating? What is the actual BSFC? The only one we can be completely sure of is the number of injectors. Fuel pressure is pretty certain. 
Injector flow is less so: people may be surprised how much injectors can vary from rated flow. 
BSFC: the only guide here is we have here is similar engines where this is actually measured on an engine dyno. In my OPINION, the farther you get from stock (the more HP), the higher this number is likely to be. 

Injector size: 380cc (36lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 256 HP 
85% 272 HP 
90% 288 HP 
95% 304 HP 
100% 320 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 230.4 HP 
85% 244.8 HP 
90% 259.2 HP 
95% 273.6 HP 
100% 288 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 209.45 HP 
85% 222.55 HP 
90% 235.64 HP 
95% 248.73 HP 
100% 261.82 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 192 HP 
85% 204 HP 
90% 216 HP 
95% 228 HP 
100% 240 HP 
Injector size: 380cc (36lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 296.53 HP 
85% 315.07 HP 
90% 333.6 HP 
95% 352.13 HP 
100% 370.67 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 266.88 HP 
85% 283.56 HP 
90% 300.24 HP 
95% 316.92 HP 
100% 333.6 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 242.62 HP 
85% 257.78 HP 
90% 272.95 HP 
95% 288.11 HP 
100% 303.27 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 222.4 HP 
85% 236.3 HP 
90% 250.2 HP 
95% 264.1 HP 
100% 278 HP 

Injector size: 440cc (42lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 298.67 HP 
85% 317.33 HP 
90% 336 HP 
95% 354.67 HP 
100% 373.33 HP 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 268.8 HP 
85% 285.6 HP 
90% 302.4 HP 
95% 319.2 HP 
100% 336 HP 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 244.36 HP 
85% 259.64 HP 
90% 274.91 HP 
95% 290.18 HP 
100% 305.45 HP 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 224 HP 
85% 238 HP 
90% 252 HP 
95% 266 HP 
100% 280 HP 

Injector size: 440cc (42lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 345.6 HP 
85% 367.2 HP 
90% 388.8 HP 
95% 410.4 HP 
100% 432 HP 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 311.04 HP 
85% 330.48 HP 
90% 349.92 HP 
95% 369.36 HP 
100% 388.8 HP 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 282.76 HP 
85% 300.44 HP 
90% 318.11 HP 
95% 335.78 HP 
100% 353.45 HP 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 259.2 HP 
85% 275.4 HP 
90% 291.6 HP 
95% 307.8 HP 
100% 324 HP 
Injector size: 580cc (55lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 391.11 HP 
85% 415.56 HP 
90% 440 HP 
95% 464.44 HP 
100% 488.89 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 352 HP 
85% 374 HP 
90% 396 HP 
95% 418 HP 
100% 440 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 320 HP 
85% 340 HP 
90% 360 HP 
95% 380 HP 
100% 400 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 293.33 HP 
85% 311.67 HP 
90% 330 HP 
95% 348.33 HP 
100% 366.67 HP 
Injector size: 580cc (55lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 452.98 HP 
85% 481.29 HP 
90% 509.6 HP 
95% 537.91 HP 
100% 566.22 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 407.68 HP 
85% 433.16 HP 
90% 458.64 HP 
95% 484.12 HP 
100% 509.6 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 370.62 HP 
85% 393.78 HP 
90% 416.95 HP 
95% 440.11 HP 
100% 463.27 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 339.73 HP 
85% 360.97 HP 
90% 382.2 HP 
95% 403.43 HP 
100% 424.67 HP 

60 lb/hr
3bar FP
.45 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 426.67 HP 
85% 453.33 HP 
90% 480 HP 
95% 506.67 HP 
100% 533.33 HP 
.50 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 384 HP 
85% 408 HP 
90% 432 HP 
95% 456 HP 
100% 480 HP 
.55 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 349.09 HP 
85% 370.91 HP 
90% 392.73 HP 
95% 414.55 HP 
100% 436.36 HP 
.6 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 320 HP 
85% 340 HP 
90% 360 HP 
95% 380 HP 
100% 400 HP 
4 bar
.45 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 498.49 HP 
85% 529.64 HP 
90% 560.8 HP 
95% 591.96 HP 
100% 623.11 HP 

.50 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 448.64 HP 
85% 476.68 HP 
90% 504.72 HP 
95% 532.76 HP 
100% 560.8 HP 
.55 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 407.85 HP 
85% 433.35 HP 
90% 458.84 HP 
95% 484.33 HP 
100% 509.82 HP 
.60 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 373.87 HP 
85% 397.23 HP 
90% 420.6 HP 
95% 443.97 HP 
100% 467.33 HP 



_Modified by bobqzzi at 9:36 AM 3-30-2006_


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (bobqzzi)*

Injector size: 755cc (72lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 512 HP 
85% 544 HP 
90% 576 HP 
95% 608 HP 
100% 640 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 460.8 HP 
85% 489.6 HP 
90% 518.4 HP 
95% 547.2 HP 
100% 576 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 418.91 HP 
85% 445.09 HP 
90% 471.27 HP 
95% 497.45 HP 
100% 523.64 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 384 HP 
85% 408 HP 
90% 432 HP 
95% 456 HP 
100% 480 HP 
Injector size: 755cc (72lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 593.07 HP 
85% 630.13 HP 
90% 667.2 HP 
95% 704.27 HP 
100% 741.33 HP 

BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 533.76 HP 
85% 567.12 HP 
90% 600.48 HP 
95% 633.84 HP 
100% 667.2 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 485.24 HP 
85% 515.56 HP 
90% 545.89 HP 
95% 576.22 HP 
100% 606.55 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 444.8 HP 
85% 472.6 HP 
90% 500.4 HP 
95% 528.2 HP 
100% 556 HP 
Injector size: 880cc (83lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 590.22 HP 
85% 627.11 HP 
90% 664 HP 
95% 700.89 HP 
100% 737.78 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 531.2 HP 
85% 564.4 HP 
90% 597.6 HP 
95% 630.8 HP 
100% 664 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 482.91 HP 
85% 513.09 HP 
90% 543.27 HP 
95% 573.45 HP 
100% 603.64 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 442.67 HP 
85% 470.33 HP 
90% 498 HP 
95% 525.67 HP 
100% 553.33 HP 

Injector size: 880cc (83lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 683.38 HP 
85% 726.09 HP 
90% 768.8 HP 
95% 811.51 HP 
100% 854.22 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 615.04 HP 
85% 653.48 HP 
90% 691.92 HP 
95% 730.36 HP 
100% 768.8 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 559.13 HP 
85% 594.07 HP 
90% 629.02 HP 
95% 663.96 HP 
100% 698.91 HP 

BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 512.53 HP 
85% 544.57 HP 
90% 576.6 HP 
95% 608.63 HP 
100% 640.67 HP 
Injector size: 1008cc (96lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 682.67 HP 
85% 725.33 HP 
90% 768 HP 
95% 810.67 HP 
100% 853.33 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 614.4 HP 
85% 652.8 HP 
90% 691.2 HP 
95% 729.6 HP 
100% 768 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 558.55 HP 
85% 593.45 HP 
90% 628.36 HP 
95% 663.27 HP 
100% 698.18 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 512 HP 
85% 544 HP 
90% 576 HP 
95% 608 HP 
100% 640 HP 

Injector size: 1008cc (96lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 790.76 HP 
85% 840.18 HP 
90% 889.6 HP 
95% 939.02 HP 
100% 988.44 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 711.68 HP 
85% 756.16 HP 
90% 800.64 HP 
95% 845.12 HP 
100% 889.6 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 646.98 HP 
85% 687.42 HP 
90% 727.85 HP 
95% 768.29 HP 
100% 808.73 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 593.07 HP 
85% 630.13 HP 
90% 667.2 HP 
95% 704.27 HP 
100% 741.33 HP 

Injector size: 1680cc (160lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 3 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 1137.78 HP 
85% 1208.89 HP 
90% 1280 HP 
95% 1351.11 HP 
100% 1422.22 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 1024 HP 
85% 1088 HP 
90% 1152 HP 
95% 1216 HP 
100% 1280 HP 

BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 930.91 HP 
85% 989.09 HP 
90% 1047.27 HP 
95% 1105.45 HP 
100% 1163.64 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 853.33 HP 
85% 906.67 HP 
90% 960 HP 
95% 1013.33 HP 
100% 1066.67 HP 
Injector size: 1680cc (160lb Hr) 
Fuel Pressure 4 Bar 
BSFC .45 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 1317.69 HP 
85% 1400.04 HP 
90% 1482.4 HP 
95% 1564.76 HP 
100% 1647.11 HP 
BSFC .50 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 1185.92 HP 
85% 1260.04 HP 
90% 1334.16 HP 
95% 1408.28 HP 
100% 1482.4 HP 
BSFC .55 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 1078.11 HP 
85% 1145.49 HP 
90% 1212.87 HP 
95% 1280.25 HP 
100% 1347.64 HP 
BSFC .60 
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 988.27 HP 
85% 1050.03 HP 
90% 1111.8 HP 
95% 1173.57 HP 
100% 1235.33 HP


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (bobqzzi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good info


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (evilpat)*

bump for an awesome resource! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Why isn't this in the FAQ yet?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (inivid1.8t)*

bump #2! is this in the FAQ yet???


----------



## 20vK (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (inivid1.8t)*

If you have a manifold pressure of 1 bar and run the injectors @ 3 bar, do you get the same amount of fuel as if manifold pressure is 2 bar and fuel pressure is 4 bar?
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (20vK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vK* »_If you have a manifold pressure of 1 bar and run the injectors @ 3 bar, do you get the same amount of fuel as if manifold pressure is 2 bar and fuel pressure is 4 bar?
Thanks,
Rich

3-1=2
4-2=2
So, yes. It is the differential pressure that counts


----------



## 20vK (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (bobqzzi)*

Cheers, Boss


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (20vK)*

hey got any for 630cc at 3bar?


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (SuPeRDeCo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuPeRDeCo* »_hey got any for 630cc at 3bar?

60 lb/hr
3bar FP
.45 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 426.67 HP 
85% 453.33 HP 
90% 480 HP 
95% 506.67 HP 
100% 533.33 HP 
.50 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 384 HP 
85% 408 HP 
90% 432 HP 
95% 456 HP 
100% 480 HP 
.55 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 349.09 HP 
85% 370.91 HP 
90% 392.73 HP 
95% 414.55 HP 
100% 436.36 HP 
.6 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 320 HP 
85% 340 HP 
90% 360 HP 
95% 380 HP 
100% 400 HP 
4 bar
.45 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 498.49 HP 
85% 529.64 HP 
90% 560.8 HP 
95% 591.96 HP 
100% 623.11 HP 

.50 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 448.64 HP 
85% 476.68 HP 
90% 504.72 HP 
95% 532.76 HP 
100% 560.8 HP 
.55 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 407.85 HP 
85% 433.35 HP 
90% 458.84 HP 
95% 484.33 HP 
100% 509.82 HP 
.60 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle 
80% 373.87 HP 
85% 397.23 HP 
90% 420.6 HP 
95% 443.97 HP 
100% 467.33 HP


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (bobqzzi)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (SuPeRDeCo)*

.50 BSFC
Duty Cyle Max HP @ Duty Cycle
80% 384 HP
85% 408 HP
90% 432 HP
95% 456 HP
100% 480 HP 
extreamly close to vag com data.... ~350 wheel and about 80% duty.
Thanks bob...
Bob - btw you were correct about the TT inlet pipe







.
I wasnt culapsing but it was the issue.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (nerdhotrod)*

So 350 wheel is all you're getting out of 630's on 3 bar with a safe duty cycle?


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_So 350 wheel is all you're getting out of 630's on 3 bar with a safe duty cycle? 

yup, there abouts.
think about it this way.....
you need 100% duty on 440's to get 325ish wheel.
630cc * .8 = 504cc 
504cc to achive 350 wheel. So its basically very similar amounts of fuel.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (nerdhotrod)*

looks like I'll need a 4 bar or buy an adjustable one


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_looks like I'll need a 4 bar or buy an adjustable one









for your 15psi?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
for your 15psi?









funny guy


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
funny guy









lil 6 month slow....


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (18T_BT)*

good job Bob!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_
lil 6 month slow....
















Who looks @ dates anyway?


----------



## glizzzzzle (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (18T_BT)*

thanks for saving me some math time!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for everyone's info, Genesis injectors are capable of upto 110psi, the nozzle plungers on these injectors are very good quality, and been flow tested for that duty cycle. i'm upgrading to Stage 4+ with 550cc Gensis injectors @ 3.5BAR


_Modified by glizzzzzle at 2:08 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (glizzzzzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glizzzzzle* »_thanks for saving me some math time!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for everyone's info, Genesis injectors are capable of upto 110% duty cycle, the nozzle plungers on these injectors are very good quality, and been flow tested for that duty cycle. i'm upgrading to Stage 4+ with 550cc Gensis injectors @ 3.5BAR

How can an injector be open more than 100% of the time?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (bobqzzi)*

Wow. Can't believe no one caught that sooner. I think the 110% duty cycle is to make up for the leaks in the welds on some of the older USRT intake mani's?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Wow. Can't believe no one caught that sooner. I think the 110% duty cycle is to make up for the leaks in the welds on some of the older USRT intake mani's?









maybe the siphinkter hole grows in size after reaching 100%








don't hate.....


----------



## glizzzzzle (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
How can an injector be open more than 100% of the time?


sorry guys i meant 110psi...i edit the error. good catch by the way.


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (bobqzzi)*

bookmarked
Another great info from Bob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StickiestOfTheIckiest (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (20V1.8Tnut)*

Holy excellant thread batman!!! Looks like I'm stickin with 640cc injectors for my upgrade lol


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (StickiestOfTheIckiest)*

thats where it went!!


----------



## 1pt8t (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (speeding-g60)*

law of diminishing returns.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (1pt8t)*

Let's bring this back up for some very good information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (J-tec)*

love it


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Fuel injection flow vs HP tables (bobqzzi)*

why isnt this a sticky??


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

According to the other list I have 317cc stock injectors and since I'm APR stage 2 chipped (ko3 w/downpipe and lots of other little stuff) shouldnt I upgrade a little or would that hurt the chip? I was contemplating sending them out and paying 60 bucks to have them cleaned/flowtested and rebuilt for 15 a piece but....if i can benefit from a slightly larger setup and be at 80% wouldnt I be better off? Would this also use less fuel?(noob) I also still have the stock fuel pump which I should upgrade also (but dont have the money atm for the apr fuel pump(cheaper than oem one lol))

V/R
Michael


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hedgehodge said:


> According to the other list I have 317cc stock injectors and since I'm APR stage 2 chipped (ko3 w/downpipe and lots of other little stuff) shouldnt I upgrade a little or would that hurt the chip? I was contemplating sending them out and paying 60 bucks to have them cleaned/flowtested and rebuilt for 15 a piece but....if i can benefit from a slightly larger setup and be at 80% wouldnt I be better off? Would this also use less fuel?(noob) I also still have the stock fuel pump which I should upgrade also (but dont have the money atm for the apr fuel pump(cheaper than oem one lol))
> 
> V/R
> Michael


You would not benefit at all, you can't just throw bigger injectors on a car that was tuned for XXXcc Injectors, doesn't work that way... But if you still want to I'll sell you a set of 870cc inj with 3500 miles on them:laugh:


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

i was just thinking something minor like 380cc, the first thing listed, i just didnt want my fuel injectors 100%, isnt that bad for them or waste gas lol?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> i was just thinking something minor like 380cc, the first thing listed, i just didnt want my fuel injectors 100%, isnt that bad for them or waste gas lol?


or im guessing i could also have 06A 906 031 S (AWD, 317.46cc/[email protected], 369cc/[email protected]) 369 so 11cc more i would imagine wont make a difference but /boggle. I'd have to take them out to see which cc i had already. but even a slight change(11cc)=need a new retune?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Hedgehodge said:


> or im guessing i could also have 06A 906 031 S (AWD, 317.46cc/[email protected], 369cc/[email protected]) 369 so 11cc more i would imagine wont make a difference but /boggle. I'd have to take them out to see which cc i had already. but even a slight change(11cc)=need a new retune?


Keep your stock injectors. Spend your money on a stg2 water meth setup


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Li offtopic but that won't mess with tune?


groggory said:


> Keep your stock injectors. Spend your money on a stg2 water meth setup


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Hedgehodge said:


> Li offtopic but that won't mess with tune?


Nope.... But it will make the car run better... And give you the option to bump timing


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i look back at this great thread..and it seems it needs some updating...or maybe some more detailed breakdowns...

such good info:beer:


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i look back at this great thread..and it seems it needs some updating...or maybe some more detailed breakdowns...
> 
> such good info:beer:



now more than ever


----------

